
Two new scholarship programs for lean startups - newsit
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/03/two-new-scholarship-programs-for-lean.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+startup%2Flessons%2Flearned+%28Lessons+Learned%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
plinkplonk
These aren't "scholarships" they are free passes to conferences and the write
up is marketing for those conferences.

"Lean Startup" is the new agile - more consultants, gurus and conferences than
actual (startup) activity.

Imo Eric Ries jumped the shark when he transitioned to being a conference
speaker/consultant than actually building stuff and running startups.

